# Ford 3000 - or is it?



## HomeboyUK (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all,

After many years of being a Big Red man I recently purchased what was described as a 1975 Ford 3000 Diesel - having got it home and pulled it apart to try and get the engine running I'm now totally confused!

As I understand it, a 3000 has a 4.2" bore & stroke - this has 4.4" bore & stroke with the pistons being just proud of the block at TDC! The general dimensions would appear to be approximately right for a 3000, but it's a bit hard to tell - I need to find some extra long arms to confirm!

I've looked in the various places reccomended for getting the various numbers etc, but because it's been messed with (thick overspray and brackets stuck on) I'm struggling to find anything definate other than the production code from the block - 4C21A, which I believe is 1974 - March - 21st - Midnight Shift. There is what appears to be some sort of serial number engraved on the lower left side (viewed from the front) of the block that appears to be *SC474248*, but this doesn't tie up with anything in the workshop manuals I have. Is there anything else I can try to identify what FrankenTractor really is?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do a yahoo search for "PRODUCTION CODES, SERIAL & MODEL NUMBERS - FORD TRACTOR". Click on the www.springfieldbiz.com website.

They will show you where to look for 3 sets of numbers (serial number, model number, and production code). Note: On a flat spot on the bell housing just above and behind the starter. The numbers you are looking for are hand-stamped into the metal, and may be obscured by paint, dirt, and grease. Scrape off paint if necessary and wire brush to find the numbers. 

If your tractor was made in Basildon, UK they had a numbering code different from the US, with limited means of interpretation. Often cannot be interpreted. Post the numbers you find and we will try to help.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps it is a 4000 SU (a 4000 model with chassis type= 14)?
That means a 4000 (4.4"x4.4") engine and rear, a 3000 front axle and front. Without decals it looks like a 3000.

If you have a fat visible spring acting on the hydraulic link rocker (seen from behind, under the seat) it is a 3000 rear and not a 4000 SU.


----------



## HomeboyUK (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi folks,

Thanks for the suggestions, I'd already looked in the aforementioned places, but have spent many more hourse of disassembly and scraping/cleaning just in case I'd missed anything - I managed to find a code that confirms it should be an 8 speed agricultural 3000. The engine has clearly been replaced and heavily messed with so now I have the fun of trying to make it as right as I can!


----------

